# How to make fantasy blue ice



## timmymorton1 (9/7/18)

Maby someone can help me i love menthol flavors and this one just hits the spot maby you have a clone or something similar... Thanks in advance 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

